# Picking up our 2010 swift voyager 685fb



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

Morning,fingers crossed our long awaited 2010 voyager 685fb is being delivered to our dealers on tuesday of next week,Few days with them and hopfully we get it, ready for xmas,we waited 6months to make sure we get the lastest spec as a lot we viewed didnt have the lastest bits like what was in the brochure,as they are made sept to sept,so hope it was worth the wait,Swifts up to now have been brill with info,and keeping me in formed,this is our second van made by swift and have been happy so far,sorry to hear about ezzy66 problems,hope they fully get sorted,Thanks Matt and Ang


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Matt and Ang,

Firstly, congratulations on your new purchase and thanks for choosing a Swift Group product. I hope it brings you many years on enjoyment, but if you ever need us, please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Thanks,

Ash


----------

